# snd-usb-audio: probe of ... failed with error -5 [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I have been getting this error  for quite a long time and so far i cant find any valid answer or research result that will help.

```
 # dmesg | grep error

snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-2:1.1 failed with error -5
```

I think that is because of this problem with my usb cam dies sometimes with skype.

The best result i got from the web was this one which is related to a usb mass storage.

```
 # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12c8:1f03

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub
```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter

```

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 06a3:0006 Saitek PLC Cyborg Gold Joystick

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0525:a4a2 Netchip Technology, Inc. Linux-USB Ethernet/RNDIS Gadget
```

Modules used:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uvcvideo               54951  0
```

Kernel support:

```
[*]   USB sound devices  ---> 

     <*>   USB Audio/MIDI driver  

                                                                                                                                                           

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module will be called snd-usb audio.                                                                                                                                               

 
```

```
# ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/snd-usb-audio/

2-2:1.2  2-2:1.3  4-2:1.0  4-2:1.1  4-2:1.2  bind  module  new_id  remove_id  uevent  unbind
```

My guess is that is some kernel related error but i have not been able to find any specific indication of it. Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HeXiLeD,

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices if you have.  If you don't, you need to turn on the depreciated USB filesystem in your kernel.

I suspect you have USB power problems. Please connect all your USB devices normally before you post  /proc/bus/usb/devices so I can see your entire USB device tree.

To see what I will see, emerge usbview. It pretties  /proc/bus/usb/devices

Power rules. 500mA per root hub for all devices connected to that root hub.  A root hub is usually a pair of stacked USB connectors.

Webcams and communications devices often need 500mA all to themselves, so thats a root hub full.

----------

## HeXiLeD

I did not have depreciated USB filesystem set in the kernel but added it later for this purpose. 

Is it really needed for the intended verbose or lsusb -v and lshw also fit the same purpose without the need of usbview ? I ask because i like to trim down the kernel and packages as much as possible and still have full functionality  :Smile: 

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

```
T:  Bus=09 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 1

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 dummy_hcd

S:  Product=Dummy host controller

S:  SerialNumber=dummy_hcd

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=09 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  2

P:  Vendor=0525 ProdID=a4a2 Rev= 3.02

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 with dummy_udc

S:  Product=RNDIS/Ethernet Gadget

C:  #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 2 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=06 Prot=00

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=02 Prot=ff Driver=

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=32ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=06 Prot=00 Driver=cdc_ether

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=32ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=cdc_ether

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=cdc_ether

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 25/900 us ( 3%), #Int=  2, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=08 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12   MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0a5c ProdID=2101 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=Broadcom Corp

S:  Product=BCM92045DG Non-UHE

C:* #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   9 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   9 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  17 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  17 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  25 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  25 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 4 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  33 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  33 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 5 #EPs= 2 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=btusb

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  49 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=  49 Ivl=1ms

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=fe(app. ) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

T:  Bus=08 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=1.5  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046a ProdID=0023 Rev= 0.32

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   3 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  3/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=051d ProdID=0002 Rev= 1.01

S:  Manufacturer=American Power Conversion

S:  Product=Back-UPS XS 1500 LCD FW:837.H7 .D USB FW:H7 

S:  SerialNumber=JB0811021105  

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   6 Ivl=100ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12   MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=0870 Rev= 1.00

S:  Product=Camera

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 90mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=STV06xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=16ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=STV06xx

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=1023 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=16ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=6362 Rev= 1.29

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=Mass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=058F312D81B

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=250mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=03 Cnt=02 Dev#= 10 Spd=480  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(misc ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=0990 Rev= 0.08

S:  SerialNumber=6CB3DD11

C:* #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

A:  FirstIf#= 2 IfCount= 2 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=16ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 192 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 384 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 512 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 4 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 640 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 5 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 800 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 6 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 944 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 7 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1280 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 8 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1600 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 9 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1984 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt=10 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=2688 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt=11 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3060 Ivl=125us

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=  36 Ivl=1ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=03 Dev#=  4 Spd=480  MxCh= 4

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0409 ProdID=005a Rev= 1.00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=04 Port=03 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=1.5  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06a3 ProdID=0006 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=SAITEK

S:  Product=CYBORG 3D USB

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   7 Ivl=10ms
```

I have had the usb power problems you mention. I remember i solved but cant remember how.

You are also correct about the 500mA power needs for the usb device.

I have 12 usb ports all paired. I plugged the webcam in all:

```
 #tail -f /var/log/messages| grep failed
```

```
Nov 27 10:55:11  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-5.2:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:55:26  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-5.1:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:55:46  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-5.4:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:55:53  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-5.3:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:56:09  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:56:16  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:56:57  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-6:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:57:03  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-5:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:57:27  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:58:10  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 10:58:13  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 27 11:02:13  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5
```

dmesg:

```
uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0990)

input: UVC Camera (046d:0990) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input28

usb_audio: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=3072), cval->res is probably wrong.

usb_audio: [5] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 1, val = 4608/7680/1
```

Linux 3.0.6 #4 SMP Mon Nov 7 19:01:57 EST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Motherboard being used Asus PQ5 Premium  and install specs.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HeXiLeD,

Putting your setup into usbview we see a USB power problem

You have two EHCI root hubs, only one of which is in use. The connected devices are

```
Mass Storage Device -  250 mA

uvcvideo               500mA

unpowered hub          100mA

CYBORG 3D USB          100mA
```

That's 950mA total if the camera is dropped, the other devices will work.

Your BCM92045DG Non-UHE (network device?) is USB2 capable but its on a UHCI Host Controller.  That will end in tears ias you will only get USB1 data rates.

The webcam must be on a EHCI port on its own, the BCM92045DG Non-UHE device needs to be on an EHCI port.

You could try a USB2 powered hub, which will provide 500mA for each port on the hub but some devices don't work when connected to a hub.

Play with your USB tree while you use usbview to arrange your devices to meet the power and bus requirements - if you can.

----------

## HeXiLeD

I did some testing changing the usb devices and their ports as well as checking for the board specifications. 

According to asus  i should have 14 USB 2.0 ports (4 ports at mid-board, 10 ports at back panel).

http://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/QPhR6dGjcvkYnazE/P5Q-Premium_back.jpg

I also unplugged all devices and tried every single port and noticed one funny thing. For example changing the BCM92045DG Non-UHE (bluetooth pen) to some ports would get it displayed as UHCI in some ports that later when i plugged the webcam into those same ports; the webcam would show up as EHCI. This gets me confused. How come a UCHI port is also EHCI or does it show as UHCI only if the device is UCHI only ?

How can i be 100% sure which usb ports are only EHCI ? usbview seems not to make it very clear.

For example; when i plugged the webcam cam where the BCM92045DG Non-UHE was (and identified as UCHI); the webcam now showed up under EHCI on usbview.

I downloaded  the manual. Starting on Chapter 2.8 and the following pages 21,27,32,29,52,54 shows usb information.

Is there a powered usb model hub that you know that will work and would recommend ?

Plugged it on EHCI usbview identified port:

```
EHCI Host Controller

Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.6 ehci_hcd

Serial Number: 0000:00:1d.7

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

Number of Ports: 6

Bandwidth allocated: 0 / 800 (0%)

Total number of interrupt requests: 0

Total number of isochronous requests: 0

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 09(hub  )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 1d6b

Product Id: 0002

Revision Number:  3.00

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: e0

   MaxPower Needed:   0mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: hub

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 09(hub  ) 

      Sub Class: 00

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 4

         Interval: 256ms
```

Web cam:

```
uvcvideo / snd-usb-audio

Serial Number: 6CB3DD11

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: ef(misc )

Device Subclass: 02

Device Protocol: 01

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 046d

Product Id: 0990

Revision Number:  0.08

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 4

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 500mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 01

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 87

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 16

         Interval: 16ms

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 0

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 1

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 192

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 2

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 384

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 3

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 512

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 4

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 640

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 5

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 800

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 6

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 944

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 7

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 1280

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 8

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 1600

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 9

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 1984

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 10

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 2688

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: uvcvideo

      Alternate Number: 11

      Class: 0e(video) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 3060

         Interval: 125us

   Interface Number: 2

      Name: snd-usb-audio

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 01(audio) 

      Sub Class: 01

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 0

   Interface Number: 3

      Name: snd-usb-audio

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 01(audio) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 0

   Interface Number: 3

      Name: snd-usb-audio

      Alternate Number: 1

      Class: 01(audio) 

      Sub Class: 02

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 86

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 5

         Type: Isoc

         Max Packet Size: 36

         Interval: 1ms
```

messages:

```
Nov 29 07:21:20  kernel: usb_audio: [5] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 1, val = 4608/7680/1

Nov 29 07:21:20  kernel: usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 26

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: usb 2-3: new high speed USB device number 27 using ehci_hcd

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0990

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 6CB3DD11

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: skipping empty audio interface (v1)

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -5

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0990)

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: input: UVC Camera (046d:0990) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input25

Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: usb_audio: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=3072), cval->res is probably wrong.
```

I also plugged a regular usb headset+mic into the same port and had no errors.

Currently:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 006 Device 007: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 008 Device 006: ID 06a3:0006 Saitek PLC Cyborg Gold Joystick

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 033: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0525:a4a2 Netchip Technology, Inc. Linux-USB Ethernet/RNDIS Gadget

Bus 001 Device 034: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller

Bus 001 Device 040: ID 12c8:1f03  

Bus 001 Device 039: ID 1e74:2647 Coby Electronics Corporation 

Bus 001 Device 041: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 006 Device 008: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

I decided to email Linus Torvalds about this and he kindly took his time to take a look at this along with Daniel Mack and Clemens Ladisch. Here goes their input which i find very relevant to this topic and since i have seen other forums with similar usb device problems and hardly any good answers.

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

>  This is related to the line above it:
> 
>   Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: skipping empty audio interface (v1)
> 
>   Nov 29 07:21:21  kernel: snd-usb-audio: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -5
> ...

 

 *Daniel Mack wrote:*   

>  As the dump in the forum post doesn't decode any of the USB audio specific headers, we'd need to see the output of "lsusb -v" with that device connected.
> 
> If the driver bails out at this point, there's something wrong with the descriptors, or the interface has no audio support at all (which would be odd as it could have been omitted entirely in the first place). We might have to add a quirk for the device, let's see.

 

 *Clemens Ladisch wrote:*   

> Actually, this error message could be prevented by removing the quirk
> 
> that is already there.
> 
> That quirk does nothing more than providing a nice user-visible name for the device.  In doing so, it uses the USB_DEVICE macro, which makes the USB core trying to attach it to all interfaces, including the video ones.
> ...

 

```
--- a/sound/usb/quirks-table.h

+++ b/sound/usb/quirks-table.h

@@ -157,7 +157,13 @@

    .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL

 },

 {

-   USB_DEVICE(0x046d, 0x0990),

+   .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE |

+             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS |

+             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_SUBCLASS,

+   .idVendor = 0x046d,

+   .idProduct = 0x0990,

+   .bInterfaceClass = USB_CLASS_AUDIO,

+   .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL,

    .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) {

       .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.",

       .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",

```

And the output of lsusb -v for the device:

```
Bus 002 Device 033: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0990 QuickCam Pro 9000

  bcdDevice            0.08

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 2 6CB3DD11

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength         1433

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          133

        dwClockFrequency       48.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x0000000e

          Auto-Exposure Mode

          Auto-Exposure Priority

          Exposure Time (Absolute)

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier      16384

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000175b

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x1b

          None

          NTSC - 525/60

          SECAM - 625/50

          NTSC - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {82066163-7050-ab49-b8cc-b3855e8d221e}

        bNumControl            10

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          2

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0x03

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                13

        guidExtensionCode         {82066163-7050-ab49-b8cc-b3855e8d221f}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          2

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0x7f

        bmControls( 1)       0x01

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                28

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                10

        guidExtensionCode         {82066163-7050-ab49-b8cc-b3855e8d2252}

        bNumControl            24

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          4

        bControlSize            3

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0xff

        bmControls( 2)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             5

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               4

        iTerminal               0 

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  20 41 01 0c 82 06 61 63 70 50 ab 49 b8 cc b3 85 5e 8d 22 50 14 01 04 03 ff ff 0f 00 00 00 00 00

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  20 41 01 08 82 06 61 63 70 50 ab 49 b8 cc b3 85 5e 8d 22 51 03 01 04 03 19 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  20 41 01 0b 82 06 61 63 70 50 ab 49 b8 cc b3 85 5e 8d 22 55 01 01 04 03 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  20 41 01 09 82 06 61 63 70 50 ab 49 b8 cc b3 85 5e 8d 22 56 02 01 04 03 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               8

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            16

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         3

        wTotalLength                      842

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       5

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    11

        bmaControls( 1)                    11

        bmaControls( 2)                    11

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                7

        bFlags                              1

          Fixed-size samples: Yes

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  3

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                  1536000

        dwMaxBitRate                  9216000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                  2027520

        dwMaxBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                  6144000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  8110080

        dwMaxBitRate                 48660480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            800

        wHeight                           600

        dwMinBitRate                 38400000

        dwMaxBitRate                230400000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      960000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         7

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            960

        wHeight                           720

        dwMinBitRate                 55296000

        dwMaxBitRate                165888000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1382400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            39

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               7

        wWidth( 0)                        160

        wHeight( 0)                       120

        wWidth( 1)                        176

        wHeight( 1)                       144

        wWidth( 2)                        320

        wHeight( 2)                       240

        wWidth( 3)                        352

        wHeight( 3)                       288

        wWidth( 4)                        640

        wHeight( 4)                       480

        wWidth( 5)                        800

        wHeight( 5)                       600

        wWidth( 6)                        960

        wHeight( 6)                       720

        bNumCompressionPatterns             7

        bCompression( 0)                    5

        bCompression( 1)                   10

        bCompression( 2)                   15

        bCompression( 3)                   20

        bCompression( 4)                   25

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        2

        bNumFrameDescriptors                8

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  3

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                  1536000

        dwMaxBitRate                  9216000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                  2027520

        dwMaxBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                  6144000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  8110080

        dwMaxBitRate                 48660480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            800

        wHeight                           600

        dwMinBitRate                 38400000

        dwMaxBitRate                192000000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      960000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         7

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            960

        wHeight                           720

        dwMinBitRate                 55296000

        dwMaxBitRate                110592000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1382400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  2

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         8

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1600

        wHeight                          1200

        dwMinBitRate                153600000

        dwMaxBitRate                153600000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     3840000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        2000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            39

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               8

        wWidth( 0)                        160

        wHeight( 0)                       120

        wWidth( 1)                        176

        wHeight( 1)                       144

        wWidth( 2)                        320

        wHeight( 2)                       240

        wWidth( 3)                        352

        wHeight( 3)                       288

        wWidth( 4)                        640

        wHeight( 4)                       480

        wWidth( 5)                        800

        wHeight( 5)                       600

        wWidth( 6)                        960

        wHeight( 6)                       720

        wWidth( 7)                       1600

        wHeight( 7)                      1200

        bNumCompressionPatterns             8

        bCompression( 0)                    5

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x00c0  1x 192 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0180  1x 384 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0280  1x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03b0  1x 944 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0a80  2x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       8

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       9

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0be0  2x 992 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      10

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      11

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13fc  3x 1020 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         2

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       2 Streaming

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           38

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       3

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             1

        wChannelConfig     0x0000

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          1

        bSourceID               5

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 8

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 5

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           3

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             1

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        16000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x86  EP 6 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0024  1x 36 bytes

        bInterval               4

        bRefresh                0

        bSynchAddress           0

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x01

            Sampling Frequency

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

I will add to the topic that the webcam and microphone does work but it also stops working sometimes and dies with skype which may be related to this. I have also had sound loss. In order to have it working again i have to unplug it and plug it back again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HeXiLeD,

What happened when you tried the patch ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

Unless i failed on something ... 

```
#cd /usr/src/linux 

# nano webcam-patch 
```

added:

```
--- a/sound/usb/quirks-table.h 

+++ b/sound/usb/quirks-table.h 

@@ -157,7 +157,13 @@ 

    .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL 

 }, 

 { 

-   USB_DEVICE(0x046d, 0x0990), 

+   .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE | 

+             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS | 

+             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_SUBCLASS, 

+   .idVendor = 0x046d, 

+   .idProduct = 0x0990, 

+   .bInterfaceClass = USB_CLASS_AUDIO, 

+   .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL, 

    .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) { 

       .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.", 

       .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",

```

saved & exited:

```
# patch -p1 < webcam-patch
```

```
(Patch is indented 1 space.)

patching file sound/usb/quirks-table.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 157.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file sound/usb/quirks-table.h.rej
```

```
# cat sound/usb/quirks-table.h.rej
```

```
***************

*** 157,163 ****

     .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL

  },

  {

-    USB_DEVICE(0x046d, 0x0990),

     .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) {

        .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.",

        .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",

--- 157,169 ----

     .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL

  },

  {

+    .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE |

+              USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS |

+              USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_SUBCLASS,

+    .idVendor = 0x046d,

+    .idProduct = 0x0990,

+    .bInterfaceClass = USB_CLASS_AUDIO,

+    .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL,

     .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) {

        .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.",

        .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",
```

Should i revert it or something else ?

----------

## matt_k_light

I too see the _failed with error -5_ message after plugging in my QuickCam Pro 9000.

I patched quirks-table.h by hand to the following as suggested

```

{

   .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE |

             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS |

             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_SUBCLASS,

   .idVendor = 0x046d,

   .idProduct = 0x0990,

   .bInterfaceClass = USB_CLASS_AUDIO,

   .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL,

   .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) {

      .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.",

      .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",

      .ifnum = QUIRK_NO_INTERFACE

   }

},

```

After I recompiled the kernel I now no longer see the error and am able to record audio through the camera.

----------

## HeXiLeD

matt_k_light could you post all the code and steps you did to patch the kernel as well as the kernel version you used ?

I just tried again and got negative result.

----------

## matt_k_light

I have been able to patch 3.0.6-gentoo and 3.1.6-gentoo sources.

Try using the patch command with -l to ignore whitespace. The command would be

```

patch -lp1 < webcam-patch

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make clean
```

```
# nano -w webcam-patch
```

Add:

```
--- a/sound/usb/quirks-table.h

 +++ b/sound/usb/quirks-table.h

 @@ -157,7 +157,13 @@

     .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL

  },

  {

 -   USB_DEVICE(0x046d, 0x0990),

 +   .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE |

 +             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS |

 +             USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_SUBCLASS,

 +   .idVendor = 0x046d,

 +   .idProduct = 0x0990,

 +   .bInterfaceClass = USB_CLASS_AUDIO,

 +   .bInterfaceSubClass = USB_SUBCLASS_AUDIOCONTROL,

     .driver_info = (unsigned long) & (const struct snd_usb_audio_quirk) {

        .vendor_name = "Logitech, Inc.",

        .product_name = "QuickCam Pro 9000",

        .ifnum = QUIRK_NO_INTERFACE

    }

 },
```

Save and exit.

```
# patch -lp1 < webcam-patch
```

Success message:

```
(Patch is indented 1 space.)

patching file sound/usb/quirks-table.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 146 (offset -11 lines).
```

Problem is SOLVED

----------

## matt_k_light

HeXiLeD,

I was wondering if you knew it the patch was going to be integrated into the kernel. Have you emailed Clemens Ladisch about the patch working? 

Thanks,

----------

